

Show HN: Prospecter – A prospective search implementation in Java - dbasedow
http://dbasedow.github.io/prospecter/

======
thegrif
I've had a few prospective search use cases and have used both the percolator
out of elastic search and the service out of Google cloud platform. I would
find committers that worked on the percolator future and see if your work
could possibly be baked into the core elastic search platform. that would
solve a lot of people's problems. :-)

and don't forget that solr remains a major player in terms of open source
faceted search. and they have no prospective search feature. i would think
they would have done it already though - there must be something
architecturally that's preventing them from delivering the high-performance
solution you built.

